# Advice--Cool Roof on redbrick house in Alabama?



## Alabama (May 7, 2011)

All,
I live in Tuscaloosa Alabama, and our house is being renovated after substantial tornado damage. (Everyone in house safe, so we're OK). Anyway, I'm getting a new roof put on, and I thought that it was time to get advice on cool roofs. I don't know much about them, but I've been steadily upgrading my whole house to be more energy efficient and this seems like a good next-step. My two questions are 1) is there a substantial cost difference up-front for an energy efficient roof (my house is about 2000 sq feet with a standard slope roof--maybe 40o? I'm concerned about cost b/c it's not clear what the future of my neighborhood is since half of the homes are completely destroyed. And I don't want to spend too much more than insurance payout, if I can help it. But, I don't mind a little more.

2) What about color? Our brick is a kind of organgey-red, but has other colors in it too; grout is creamy. Any suggestions what color we might consider? Also, our garage has siding (a kind of creamy color) but the siding (which goes around the soffits too will also be replaced because of the tornado. So I could change its color too.

Thanks for any help. These decisions will be made in the next week or so...
Best,
james


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 7, 2011)

Alabama, sorry to hear of your misfortune and glad you and yours are OK. I'm really amazed at the photos I've seen of the tornado's path and the damage left behind. Your community will remain in our thoughts and prayers as you go through the long recovery process ahead.

As far as energy rated shingles, at this point, as a roofing contractor, I'd recommend putting your $$$ toward upgrading insulation instead of paying nearly twice the cost of a regular dimensional shingle. GAF and Certainteed both make them, but the cost has restricted or limited the install of these. 

When choosing a color, I'd recommend having a contrast between the brick and the roof slope. If you get to close to the roof color you have to much competition for the predominate feature of your house. If you have a busy color brick stay with a more uniform color shingle. 

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Alabama (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Oldog for your thoughts, good wishes and advice. I have pretty good insulation as it is (was--they'll have to remove it all and redo it on account of the roof damage, acc to adjuster. You mention GAF and Certainteed--are these shingle companies? What do you think of coated metal roofs? Are they also twice the price? And if so, what do you think that price would be, roughly, given the sq footage? The roof on there was a 20year one. Is metal all that much more?

Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 7, 2011)

Yes, GAF and Certainteed are shingle MFG's who make solar reflective shingles.

Decra is a company who makes stone coated metal roof panels that resemble a dimensional asphalt shingle. It's a pretty good product IF installed correctly. They are considerably more expensive than a traditional asphalt shingle installation.

Roofing prices are going through the roof right now. We expect a 25% material increase before the end of June if not more. Rumor has it that allocation may be in the offing and  certain colors may or may not be available. Tamko's shingle plant in Tuscaloosa received damage and is out of production for at least the next 3-4 weeks. This takes a lot of shingles out of the total available production. Storms that have hit from Missouri to the Carolinas, Ohio down to Fla have maxed the production capabilities of the suppliers and caused price increases and they never miss an opportunity to take advantage of a crisis to raise prices.


----------



## Alabama (May 9, 2011)

Ok Old dog. Thanks. I'm thinking about doing a light gray metal roof, which apparently costs more up front, but lasts longer and can be far cooler, and therefore save money in the long run. I don't need the shingle look, really, and the gray will pick up some flecks in the brick. I'll ask my contractor about my options, and prices. And I hope that the supply restrictions you mention will not be a problem. We'll see.
Thanks again


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2011)

If you want to maximize the lifespan of your metal roof, make sure they take off the old shingles down to the wood decking and insist that they pull the old roofing nails. Apply a high temp, peel and stick underlayment. I would not recommend using a screw down metal roof panel, but would suggest a concealed fastener system. Avoid putting a metal roof on low slope roof decks and be sure to get all your quotes from roofing contractors who are local. Don't deal with the storm chasers regardless of how cheap of a price they quote. There are no shortcuts to quality roofing installations.


----------



## 1AtlantaRoofer (May 12, 2011)

Glad everyone is ok at your place.  From my construction background, might I suggest investing in a Techshield (LP) type product for your roof decking.  We have had very positive results on reducing energy costs with this foil lined decking.  

Atlanta Roofer


----------



## KangaRoofing (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that you and your family are okay. It's also reassuring to know that you're thinking for the future... 

But like somebody else said and what you're worried about, I would put more money in things other than shingles if you're looking to improve energy efficiency. It would be much cheaper and largely achieve what you want.

As for the best look of your home, I'd have to see pictures to offer any advice beyond what old dog gave you.


----------



## KangaRoofing (Jun 8, 2011)

And now after posting this, I see you were making your decision weeks ago! Crikey... I already messed up on my first post.  I hope you made a decision you're satisfied for!


----------

